# The Walking Dead 11/6/11 not scheduled by SP



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

My SP won't pick it up, looks like it may be missing OAD information.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

You are correct. No OAD. Strangely enough, The Talking Dead episode _does_ have an OAD.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

thanks - glad you posted this


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Mine's scheduled to pick it up just fine. Are you guys' SP's FRO?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Mine's scheduled to pick it up just fine. Are you guys' SP's FRO?


Mine is. If yours isn't, is it going to record all of the showings of that episode? I'm not sure that it doesn't use the full OAD (including time) to determine if it has recorded an episode in the last 28 days.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Mine is FRO, and it is NOT showing to record. No OAD listed.

I'll wait a few days, and manually record it if it doesn't self-correct.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks tivogurl! This wasn't set up to record on my DirecTiVo's FRO season pass and I probably would have missed it otherwise. :up:


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> Mine is. If yours isn't, is it going to record all of the showings of that episode? I'm not sure that it doesn't use the full OAD (including time) to determine if it has recorded an episode in the last 28 days.


Mine is not FRO and is only scheduled to record the 9pm airing Sunday night.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

Thank you. Missing the OAD here in Phoenix as well.


----------



## changk (Feb 20, 2002)

Thanks from me as well. My FRO Season Pass isn't picking it up, so I'm recording it manually.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

changk said:


> Thanks from me as well. My FRO Season Pass isn't picking it up, so I'm recording it manually.


yes, same here


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Interesting. My Tivo shows the November 13 episode as being picked up.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> Interesting. My Tivo shows the November 13 episode as being picked up.


It has an OAD.


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

I had this issue as well, so had to manually add in the recording.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MartyList (Jan 17, 2003)

Bummer, my season pass is missing. I loved the first season of this, haven't seen a single commercial or heard anything about it. And my season pass was somehow deleted. How many episodes have already aired?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

MartyList said:


> Bummer, my season pass is missing. I loved the first season of this, haven't seen a single commercial or heard anything about it. And my season pass was somehow deleted. How many episodes have already aired?


3


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Looks like this has been fixed...it's now showing up on mine, anyway, and I hadn't done anything (still FRO, no manual add).


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Looks like this has been fixed...it's now showing up on mine, anyway, and I hadn't done anything (still FRO, no manual add).


Here also. OAD is now there. In my case, it is recording the second showing as the first one has conflicts.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Same as here as Rob and lpwcomp said. I'm also set to record Hell on Wheels after it. The promos for it looked decent, so I thought I'd give it a shot. Not like I'm recording anything else late Sunday night.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

justen_m said:


> Same as here as Rob and lpwcomp said. I'm also set to record Hell on Wheels after it. The promos for it looked decent, so I thought I'd give it a shot. Not like I'm recording anything else late Sunday night.


What?!!! Not watching the WSOP Main Event final table? For shame.*


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Watching people playing cards is like watching the grass grow.
I did a manual and watched it. Watching Walking Dead is sort of like watching the grass grow also.


----------

